# Night lights



## Txpoolguy (Jul 11, 2017)

I just finished my DIY light and want to find some
Others to walk with. I live in Galveston and have a few spots I have scouted during the day, this is my first time walking and gigging but I have done a ton from a boat
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txpoolguy (Jul 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice flounder, I always enjoy gigging in the fall you never know what you'll see! Thanks for posting


----------

